
Heavy lifting with McSema 2.0 - wglb
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2018/01/23/heavy-lifting-with-mcsema-2-0/
======
tyoma
One of the McSema contributors here.

McSema 2.0 has been a very big release for us with a complete re-architecture
of how we do instruction semantics definitions and lifting. Aside from
architectural improvements, it is also much faster than before!

Transpiling from x86-64 <-> AArch64 has been something we thought should be
possible and we were very excited to get it working.

We're planning some more blog posts in the near future to talk about other
McSema features and some use cases for x86 to LLVM translation.

------
mike-myers
Decompiler authors should take a look at the library, Remill, released with
McSema 2.0. It lifts more of x86-64 than RetDec or fcd currently do.

------
kodablah
I was peeking at McSema the other day. An idea I was tossing around in my head
is whether I could have closed-source generic binaries run in WASM with it.

Edit: just saw I'm not the only one w/ the thought -
[https://twitter.com/dguido/status/497835951767695360](https://twitter.com/dguido/status/497835951767695360)

~~~
workthrowaway27
That's a neat idea. Does WASM provide support for calling OS functions? Or
would you have to emulate them somehow?

~~~
kodablah
Emscripten emulates syscalls in a lot of ways. I think the LLVM standalone
WASM (i.e. sans emscripten) expects those to be imported but I don't remember.

------
kristianp
Is the name of this product a play on Macsyma[1]?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macsyma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macsyma)

~~~
k4st
No, it's closer to [m]achine [c]ode [sema]ntics.

